# Aggressive Canvassers



## Dmoney (Apr 28, 2011)

Working downtown, every so often I am approached by canvassers for various different causes. Some of these canvassers can take a cue, and some cannot, but it is usually pretty easy to avoid them.

Today however, I was approached by 6 people for money, for three different causes. They were out en masse on the street corner, and I was stopped by a pair on one side of the street, and another pair raising money for the exact same cause on the other side of the street. Unfortunately with the light red, they had a much more captive audience than I would have given otherwise.

I was then solicited again by a door-to-door canvasser, and finally by a buddy online (a cause I may actually support).

I found out from the door-to-door canvasser that she actually works on commission, which then led me to believe that most of those canvassing the street corners may be in the same boat.

Have any others had experiences with similar situations? People not taking no for an answer or refusing to be politely ignored?


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

All my donations are direct. I won't say anything to a canvasser other than 'no, thank you'.


----------



## KaeJS (Sep 28, 2010)

I give to those people who do not ask and I can tell need the money.

People that approach me or have signs - No.

One time I saw a lady in downtown Toronto, standing on a median near an intersection. She was wearing a T-shirt and there was snow on the ground. You could tell she was poor, but she wasn't asking anyone for money, just trying to keep warm and keep her feet out of the snow.

I was making a left hand turn and missed my advance green to roll my window down and give her some money, along with wishing her a merry christmas.

You know what really makes my blood boil, though? When I'm going to the bank and theres some little kid with chocolate bars trying to raise money for a charity. That pisses me right the fk off. One time, I got so angry I asked the kid if he was being paid for standing there all day. You know what he said? He said "no." So I gave him $10, told him to PUT IT IN *HIS* POCKET, and told him to keep the chocolate bars as I did not want any.

Nobody likes saying "No" to kids, and no kids like standing in front of a bank trying to sell shyt for a charity when all their friends are out playing.


----------



## donald (Apr 18, 2011)

Plan canada,i had a good looking girl come to my door about 2 yrs ago,and i have always wanted to support a child(not going to lie,if the canvassers wasnt a 21 yr old hottie,i might not of acted)lol.

Anyways,about a yr and half later,my visa got misplaced and when i got issued a new one,my old card and old numbers werent goung through anymore.

Super long story but once plan canada has you as a sponser at one time,be prepared very prepared...they aggresively called me mourning noon and night for what seemsed like a yr.


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

It's a personal decision when you pass by a canvasser collecting..for the
poor or some kid's charity. Similarily to passing by a Sally Anne kettle at
Christmas time in the malls. In the end the decision to donate something
is up to you and how you feel as a member of the community.

As far as door to door canvassers..get a sign from H-D, with *Private/No soliciting *and that should stop all except the real pushy ones..like Rogers
or the National Home Service water heater upgrade salesman.
(I've had 3 of those now come to more door..had to boot out all 3!
Wish I had a shot gun loaded with rock salt for them..but then..they
are college kids using that as a summer job...)

I have a gate with the sign at the front..so when the gate is closed.
(or locked), they don't come in unless they are a meter reader or package delivery. 
The scam artists..well I just tell them.."Didn't you read the sign? 

"Signs! Signs..everywhere I go, signs...do this, don't do that..can't
you read the sign?"

With apologizes to the Five Man Electrical Band..and their song from the
70s.."Signs".


----------



## ddkay (Nov 20, 2010)

On yonge st in toronto there's canvassers notorious for shoving photocopies in people's hands of black history you can easily find on Wikipedia. You are mistaken to think these are free. Keepers price is two dollars.


----------



## ddkay (Nov 20, 2010)

It really is simple as saying no. If we collectively refused to give them money they would all disappear. There are some spots in town where the real panhandlers are competing with these institutional ones.


----------



## ddkay (Nov 20, 2010)

So I just found out the nickname for paid street fundraisers is chuggers (portmanteau of charity+muggers)



> [...] Those in the charity sector see street fundraising as an invaluable method of raising brand awareness, and recruiting younger donors under the age of 35 who are "like gold-dust for a charity because they will give over a longer lifetime".[7]


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

ddkay said:


> So I just found out the nickname for paid street fundraisers is chuggers (portmanteau of charity+muggers)


Chuggers and muggers..a sign of the times. years ago they were just
hobos and wino bums...now they use charities as a front for making money.

One thing about the bums and winos..you could usually smell last nights bottle
on their breath when they stuck their hand out asking for spare change..
and you could say NO to them without even a second thought..or tell them
"Go and get a job ya bum!..and actually feel good as you walked away.


Then there are those that unashamely use the networking functions of the
internet (Facebook etc), to ask for donations for treatment of a rare form
of brain cancer in the US, and they need funds from donors to save their
life.
There was a couple of incidents in the last couple of years ( two young women, one in Sudbury), that set up a "website" for catching unsuspecting prey..er..readers, just like a spider. and apparentlyh she caught quite a few in hers! When it was found out that she didn't have cancer, she was arrested, and convicted of fraud..
...but today with so many
"Investment scam artists" milking the public out of millions..these are small
potatoes for the courts. Usually a slap on the wrist and maybe some
community service. Not sure if she was required to re-imburse the online
donors..but that kind of lack of social morals delivers a blow to those
that are truly in need of funds..like a child with a rare form of cancer.


----------



## Dmoney (Apr 28, 2011)

You would think it was as easy as just saying no, but I had said I'm not interested and turned my back on them waiting for the light to turn green, and the girl stepped around in front of me again to continue her spiel. 

What they seem to be doing is signing you up for monthly payments either from your CC or direct withdrawal from the bank. Apparently the canvasser gets an amount larger than the monthly donation for each person signed up. A monthly donation of 10 dollars might net the canvasser as much as $100. Crazy scheme and really motivates them to sign as many up regardless of the tactic.


----------



## the-royal-mail (Dec 11, 2009)

Yes, these people are very good at playing to our compassionate side. I've observed panhandlers and have heard them talking amongst themselves. Many of them do really well and as what correctly pointed out above, would not continue if people stopped giving them money. You see them, the well-dressed successful white collar crowd, handing over money but keeping their head down all the while.

Does anyone remember that guy the media followed in Toronto about 5-10 years ago? Middle aged guy, dressed in crappy clothes and acted the part, panhandling around University Ave in Toronto. Later turns out he already had a regular $40K/year job, nice home and everything. He was doing just fine but his scam was out in the open after the media exposed him LOL.


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

KaeJS said:


> You know what really makes my blood boil, though? When I'm going to the bank and theres some little kid with chocolate bars trying to raise money for a charity. That pisses me right the fk off. One time, I got so angry I asked the kid if he was being paid for standing there all day. You know what he said? He said "no." So I gave him $10, told him to PUT IT IN *HIS* POCKET, and told him to keep the chocolate bars as I did not want any.
> 
> Nobody likes saying "No" to kids, and no kids like standing in front of a bank trying to sell shyt for a charity when all their friends are out playing.


+1 I was once in a cubicle and 2 or 3 kids and a cop ambushed me out of nowhere. Being cornered and distracted from work really pissed me off. That and I really felt like I had no choice, with a figure of authority there who might be deciding whether to give me a traffic ticket the next day.

I'll even avoid grocery stores that let kids pack your groceries. You can't say no to them and you have to pay them if you want to keep any public image or decency. Not to mention they don't know how to pack groceries at all, and I can do it myself just fine.

I have no problem donating money to the charities I freely chose


----------



## Kim (Jan 10, 2011)

At budget time I calcualte what % of income can be used for donations to causes of my choice and I stick to it no matter who comes asking for money. I just tell them "Sorry I just donated my money to the "other" foundation. "

If they phone and want money I ask them to mail me their deal so that I can consider it for next years donations. No spontaneous donations. 

But what would be some good one liner replies to stop them in their tracks?


----------



## the-royal-mail (Dec 11, 2009)

Ask them to take you off their list. Interrupt them right off the bat. It's the only way. Otherwise they keep reading you the script. And if you hang up they will just call back another time.


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

Many canvassers don't even work for a charity. They work for a for-profit fundraising company. Same with those who call on behalf of charity. Since I am not interested in my donation being substantially consumed by fundraising fees, I tell them that I will donate through the website. More and more, though, I am becoming disgusted with charities. I'm considering more direct forms of charity, like kiva (microloans).


----------



## Addy (Mar 12, 2010)

Dmoney said:


> I found out from the door-to-door canvasser that she actually works on commission, which then led me to believe that most of those canvassing the street corners may be in the same boat.
> 
> Have any others had experiences with similar situations? People not taking no for an answer or refusing to be politely ignored?


This was on the news, maybe six months ago? The amount the actual charity receives is very, very little. 

I agree with others, you are better off donating directly, or giving to people who need it directly, and not giving the people money directly. 

When we lived in Vancouver we would wrap up turkey meals at holiday time and give them out at pigeon park. Or we would walk up east hastings and if someone asked for money I would offer them a granola bar instead.


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

Dmoney said:


> What they seem to be doing is signing you up for monthly payments either from your CC or direct withdrawal from the bank. Apparently the canvasser gets an amount larger than the monthly donation for each person signed up. A monthly donation of 10 dollars might net the canvasser as much as $100. Crazy scheme and really motivates them to sign as many up regardless of the tactic.


Well CTC is using somewhat similar tactics to get people to sign up for their CC
on their occasional "gas sales". They advertise 10c a litre off and people
flock to their gas pumps because as we know..there is obviously some
unproven collusion between the gas retailers..they all raise and lower their
prices practically at the same time!

Anyway, 10c a litre off is about $8 or $9 on my thirsty gas guzzlin V8 truck,
so I pull up and start filling. A cutsie comes up to me and starts talking
"small talk" and indicates to me that they are extending the sale for 30 days
on customers that sign up with the store for "further discounts".
So I keep nodding that I'm still interested and she writes down my name
and address on a clip form and then asks me to sign. I read the fine print
(as I always do before signing) and see that it is an application for a 
CTC MC. I stop right there and tell her I already got a MC, so I definitely
don't need another one..she smiles and walks over to the next sucker..er..
customer with the same spiel.


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

Kim said:


> But what would be some good one liner replies to stop them in their tracks?


How about?.."I give at the office". 


Most people do.. some employers run these United Way/Centrade promotion weeks every fall and usually get a good number of employees to sign up and donate as a direct deduction from their paycheck.
For the taxation year, that shows up on a box on the T4.


----------



## KaeJS (Sep 28, 2010)

Kim said:


> But what would be some good one liner replies to stop them in their tracks?


It depends on how you hold yourself. If you're the type of person that is worried what other people think, you may not like my suggestion. When it comes to people I do not know, I am quite cold and abrasive.

The way I would do it is say "No." boldy and look away. If they asked me again, I'd probably flip them the bird.

I've got no time for that kind of stuff. It's ineffective, and it is wrong. Most of all it's just annoying as all hell.

The other thing I cannot stand (and no offence to anyone) are people that come to my door trying to sucker me into some religion. When it comes to religion, a "god-like" (pun intended ) force comes over my body and I get extremely filled with rage.


----------



## scissorhands (Aug 25, 2011)

*Certain groups are worth giving to at the door.*

It is quite simple to tell who is a scam artist and who is not.

Last week I had a canvasser arrive at my door from a group called the Wilderness Committee. He was very professional and knowledgeable, and he had really done his homework, and let me flip through the Annual Report. This is a legitimate group that provides you with a charitable receipt (Unlike Greenpeace or TEA). They do good work. And they can afford to play their employees because they do not spend a cent on advertising.
But, even Greenpeace is doing good work, if you don't mind not getting a charitable receipt. And there is also Earthroots.

I understand that some of the people who come to your door are hired by Public Outreach. But this guy was working directly for the Charity. And he works for them full time. I inquired about commission. They do get a small commission but are mostly payed hourly. 

I have also given to some of the Public Outreach people who work on the street. I did not feel harassed by any of them, luckily.

Anyway, just wanted to share my positive experience.


----------



## Jungle (Feb 17, 2010)

Fastest and safest way to get these people off your back is to nicely say "Sorry, I don't have any money right now." You will see how fast they give up an lose interest in you. 

Some homeless are very aggressive and often use the money for drug or alcohol addictions. I used to give small change a long time ago, until I saw beggers buying beer with the money!! 

As for door knockers, I tell them no thanks now and don't ever come back. You don't have to entertain these people at the door either. Tell them no thanks and slam the door. They'll get the message.


----------



## marina628 (Dec 14, 2010)

We donate directly to area homeless shelters and I also give to kiva.org and our local hospital since I have had many surgeries there .


----------



## LondonHomes (Dec 29, 2010)

Personally, I have several charity's that I support and donate to monthly with a PAC plan. The only other charities I want to donate to are either a major disaster or to a childs fund raising effort.

I find that the best response to unsolicated street donation requests is to tell them that you donate to a simliar charity already.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

I ran into some of these aggressive fundraisers recently in my neighbourhood. For three days, they had been standing near the entrance of a large grocery store and harassing everyone who came in & out. To start, I stood beside them and started taking photos of them from various angles, partly to intimidate them, partly to develop a strategy. From my close-up photos showing their badges, I found out they are employed by a company called GiveBridge, hired by Amnesty International Canada.

At home, I checked out the web site for Amnesty & GiveBridge, and found out they are supposed to set up a table, sit at the table, and wait for people to come to them. Instead, they were being far more aggressive than this.

As a first step, I talked to the canvassers themselves and asked them to leave. I told them they aren't following the rules of Amnesty & GiveBridge, and said if they don't leave, I'm going to cause a lot of problems for them.

Next steps I took, in case it's helpful for anyone.

1 - talked to the grocery store's manager, told them there are solicitors right outside the store who are harassing customers. I said I don't like having these people here and am going to call the city's bylaw enforcement, and asked the manager to shoo them away. I don't know if he actually did anything but he agreed they were being a pest, but they were on public property.

2 - I phoned Amnesty International Canada, saying that their sub contractor GiveBridge is harassing the public and being a nuisance

3 - Amnesty phoned me back. I told them that GiveBridge is being a nuisance in my neighbourhood, and tried to explain to them that *this gives the charity a bad name*. I explained that the aggressive fundraising violates the rules they had set out themselves, but how it also makes Amnesty International look bad. I said it's turning me, and others, off from donating. I tried to be very persuasive, and my main point was: _GiveBridge doesn't help your charity_. You should fire them as a contractor, as they are causing more harm than good.

[ and indeed, I'm blacklisting Amnesty International, because they are physically harassing me ]

4 - I found the contact information for Amnesty's heads of fundraising, and also one of their lawyers who specializes in corporate accountability.

5 - armed with that info, I contacted GiveBridge and said that I am in touch with Amnesty (gave the names & contact addresses) and that I am complaining to them that GiveBridge is harming their reputation, harassing my neighbourhood. I asked GiveBridge to leave my neighbourhood and not return, otherwise I will keep up the pressure on Amnesty to fire GiveBridge.

The next day, the canvassers were gone and I haven't seen them again since. It could just be random though. Maybe they pick a location, stay a few days, then leave.


I also went investigating online, and found out that the street canvassers are usually very young and idealistic. Apparently they strongly believe in the charity's mission and think a bit of aggressiveness is worth it. Based on what I read in their forums, it also sounds like these kids feel guilt about letting down the charities (like not bringing any new sign-ups).

Now that I know about the guilt, I have a new idea in case I run into canvassers again.

I will again talk to the canvassers (one by one), but this time emphasize how they are tarnishing the image of the charity. I'll try to get into their heads and hit their sore spot. I will say they are HURTING the charity that they love. I will talk about how the public, around them, are murmuring about this harassment and how it's going to drive people away from donating. I'll try to make the point that Amnesty International will suffer, due to what they're doing.

If that doesn't resonate with them, then I'll warn them that I will intercept all of their people (this is a public venue after all) and explain that GiveBridge is violating Amnesty's rules for how to fundraise. I will try to convince the kids that I will ruin their donations, and they'll get no sign-ups. Everyone will be disappointed with them, and they will let down the charity.

_"Do you really want to harm Amnesty International? I've heard what people are saying, and they think you're harassing them. You're actually hurting the image of Amnesty International, and driving people away from the charity. Every minute you spend here, you're hurting the charity! I'm sure that's not what you wanted to do."_

or

_"Do you really want to harm Amnesty International? Every minute you spend here is harming Amnesty. I'm sure that's not what you wanted to do when you took this job. Just think how bad it will feel, when you go home with no sign-ups. Everyone will be disappointed in you."_


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

By the way, if you encounter these aggressive street canvassers, you might want to take a photo of their ID badges so you can figure out which external marketing company they work for.

Then, you can contact that company and complain about the harassment. Additionally, contact the charity and complain that GiveBridge (or whoever) is harassing the public and hurting their brand. That part is important... it's turning people off, and harming the charity's brand.

My guess is that these charities are talked into this approach by these marketing firms. Their canvassing definitely results in new donations, so they can see that metric of supposed success. That's the story being sold to them by the marketing firms.

What charities *can't* see, and have no way to asses, is the harm to their reputation that occurs from this practice. That's why I think it's important to phone the charity and explain the harassment, and how you no longer want to donate to a company that uses these aggressive practices.

It's basically like spamming, but much worse... they physically get in your face and sometimes block your movement.


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

^ I say "You're Brave" to do all that.

Watch these so-called "canvassers" pop up elsewhere like wild weeds or graffiti vandalisers. Even the cops have a hard time in stopping them.

I think the "real" solution to end these kind of harassments is for the "businesses" "affected" to file a complaint to the city - preferably to the mayor's ears. And by "affected", I mean a real economic impact. If there isn't, the business themselves ain't doing anything and its traffic (aka customers unnecessarily suffer or annoyed). Mind you some businesses (especially large retail chains) "canvass" for charities themselves as annoying as they can get- either right at the cash or self-checkout with "Do you want to donate $ this much for this or that charity?" Both human and machine check outs have been trained or programmed for this.

If these so-called do-good-canvassers were soliciting on the sidewalk on public property, a call to 311 Toronto should rid of them. 

Not sure if you recall but Toronto used to have these "squeegee kids (more like adults)" that washes your car window-shields for a "hand-out". Some people don't mind giving a coin or 2 handout for the wash (or not) but then when they find out their car windows have been scratched due to the nitty-gritty-dirty water being re-used ... you get it. No thanks. They still have these squeegee kids occasionally but far fewer now. I think pan-handling is the trend now.


----------



## cainvest (May 1, 2013)

james4beach said:


> As a first step, I talked to the canvassers themselves and asked them to leave. I told them they aren't following the rules of Amnesty & GiveBridge, and said if they don't leave, I'm going to cause a lot of problems for them.


Kind of surpised of the effort/time you put into this ... I just ignore and move along. However, if you want to make a bigger impact I suggest creating a video to highlight their wrong doings and post it on the common social media platforms.


----------



## Retired Peasant (Apr 22, 2013)




----------



## Mechanic (Oct 29, 2013)

I was asked and agreed to do a stint for Heart & Stroke foundation. Was assigned the whole subdivision where I lived and it's a fairly well off area. Really opened my eyes. I used to feel obliged to give to everything before that. I learned a whole pile of new ways to say "No thank you"


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

cainvest said:


> Kind of surpised of the effort/time you put into this ... I just ignore and move along. However, if you want to make a bigger impact I suggest creating a video to highlight their wrong doings and post it on the common social media platforms.


That's not a bad idea, the video.

It's just hard to ignore what these people were doing, because I go to this shopping center virtually every day (it's part of my routine) and they were harassing and getting in my way, physically.

When I lived in the US, there was a similar crew on my daily walk to work. Nearly every morning in the summer, they were semi-blocking my path and I had to weave around their physical obstruction. It was an unpleasant harassment to face every morning on my way to the office.

This happens in big cities, in pedestrian areas. The marketers find an intersection where there is lots of foot traffic, and position themselves to intercept the people who have to cross in that direction.


----------



## ian (Jun 18, 2016)

I do not give money to canvassers on the street OR at my door. Nor do give money when, at the cash, there is a button to donate to a worthwhile charity.

We have narrowed our list down considerably. We give on line and get the receipt.

Who really knows if that person on the street or at your door is legit. And if they are legit....how much of the donation is actually going to the cause.

We have no problem with 'no thank you'. Easier on the phone, I do not answer any numbers that I do not know.


----------



## AlwaysMissingTheBoat (8 mo ago)

Had a home security rep (Vivint) come to our door a few years ago. He was about 25-30. He started into his spiel about how dangerous the neighbourhood was (it wasn't) and I interrupted him, telling him firmly that I wasn't interested. 

He was on our front porch and he kept looking into the house, eyeing the patio doors in back. After another furious attempt at his pitch, he said, "Let me check out what kind of set up you have out back. You could be vulnerable," and he started to step into our home.

I moved in front of him and put my arm across the remainder of the door frame, wanting to avoid shoving him backwards but there was no way I was going to let him in. It was a bold move on his part. I told him very forcefully that I wasn't interested. 

He stepped back and I closed the door in his face.

I immediately started wondering if he was really an employee of the security company or if he was some criminal playing the part and he was scoping homes in the area to figure out which ones he could later return to and target for break-ins.


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

^ I would got his name and called the cops. 

No chance of this aggressiveness happening in Toronto. If so, that would be considered a home invasion!!!!


----------



## ian (Jun 18, 2016)

We only answer phone calls from people we know...or if we are expecting a call from someone who may be listed as private. If someone does get through soliciting for anything we hang up.

We never, ever give money to anyone who knocks at our door. Nor do we give them the time of day. That includes religious canvassers..

We walk briskly by anyone who is panhandling outside the grocery or liquer store. Why bother speaking to them..it is somewhat pointless.

Never had a problem.

We do not even donate food to food bank when they do food drives in our area. It is not efficient. We make on line cash donations. Far to expensive to collect and sort food. Besides our food bank can buy much more food per dollar than we can because of their contacts, their buying, and their savvy. And they can buy exactly what they need at any given point in time.


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

ian said:


> We never, ever give money to anyone who knocks at our door. Nor do we give them the time of day. That includes religious canvassers..
> 
> We walk briskly by anyone who is panhandling outside the grocery or liquer store. Why bother speaking to them..it is somewhat pointless.


Absolutely, there is never any doubt that I'm going to say no to door to door people. It's always an instant no. I typically say no before the door is even open if they're selling something.

Same for beggars in the street, I don't engage, some people say it's rude and dehumanizing. I think it's rude to think you are in any way entitled to my time or attention.

I give several hours a week to help people, I'm allowed to decide who I give those hours to.


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

Jungle said:


> As for door knockers, I tell them no thanks now and don't ever come back. You don't have to entertain these people at the door either. Tell them no thanks and slam the door. They'll get the message.


works every time!
I tacked up a "No Soliciting" sign by the doorbell. I just point to it, look at the person, say "Not Interested, thank you", and firmly close, not slam, the door. 🤓
(edit: whether they're still talking, making their speil, or not)


----------



## milhouse (Nov 16, 2016)

Just came across this thread and I find it so Seinfeldian.  Who doesn't have a crazy canvassing story and opinion on it?

So many charities and organizations are competing for your attention and dollars.
Similar to @ian , we generally don't give money on the street or at the door because you don't know how legit it is nor how well run the organization is. I'm not going to give my credit card info to a stranger on the street/knocking on my door and I rarely carry any cash. If they are just raising awareness, I may or may not stop to chat depending on various factors. 

Plus, my old megacorp used to match all employee donations though a corporate charitable giving portal so most of my donations went through there. 
We also make it a point to donate to fundraising activities coworkers and friends are taking part in because it's more about supporting our coworkers and friends versus the actual charity/group. 



ian said:


> We do not even donate food to food bank when they do food drives in our area. It is not efficient. We make on line cash donations. Far to expensive to collect and sort food. Besides our food bank can buy much more food per dollar than we can because of their contacts, their buying, and their savvy. And they can buy exactly what they need at any given point in time.


+1. We used to volunteer at the food bank sorting donations (until the volunteer coordinator changed and the new one was a jerk). There was a lot of donations that couldn't be handed out like stuff that was way past best before date, ripped packages in case rats had got to it, etc. 
Much better to just donate cash which we still do.


----------



## cainvest (May 1, 2013)

Never have an issue at my home ... I just look at the video feed and see if I want to answer the door or not.


----------



## AlwaysMissingTheBoat (8 mo ago)

cainvest said:


> Never have an issue at my home ... I just look at the video feed and see if I want to answer the door or not.


If I show up with pizza and beer, do I get invited in?


----------



## cainvest (May 1, 2013)

AlwaysMissingTheBoat said:


> If I show up with pizza and beer, do I get invited in?


Pizza might get you in ... depends if the dog likes you and the toppings you picked.


----------



## Plugging Along (Jan 3, 2011)

I have one yesterday. Canvassers came to my door asking for donations. I
Me -We don't ever do door donations for security. They can leave a brochure and or let me know the site, and I will research and decide. 
Them: Look at all are validations (showed) me some id badge. 
Me: Still not interested and good luck 
Them: Well your neighbour just donated and signed up, why not you. I 
Me: My neighbors actions are irrelevant to mine.
Them: Don't you want to talk to them?
Me: No, but you can ask if they can put in an additional donation for us.
Them: Don't you care about saving the children? You can confirm that we are legit. 
Me: Okay, could I please take a picture of both your driver's license, credit card, and have a social insurance number so I can validate. Then I can be sure you are who you say, and I have your information to run the check.
Them: No, we don't give out our personal information for security reasons.
Me: And either do I for the same reasons. Good luck. 

I did look up the charity, and it probably would have been one I would have sent something too, but didn't because of the canvassers not taking no for an answer.


----------



## Birder (9 mo ago)

I recently had someone come to my door armed with a tablet asking for donations to feed local seniors and I thought the guy said he was with the Red Cross. I offered $20 cash and he started to key it into his tablet, asking if I would give it monthly. I said no - this is a one time donation of cash. He said sorry but they are only signing up people who will give a monthly amount via their credit card. He turned down my offer of cash! I am the treasurer of a local small charity and we would NEVER turn down cash.


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

Birder said:


> I recently had someone come to my door armed with a tablet asking for donations to feed local seniors and I thought the guy said he was with the Red Cross. I offered $20 cash and he started to key it into his tablet, asking if I would give it monthly. I said no - this is a one time donation of cash. He said sorry but they are only signing up people who will give a monthly amount via their credit card. He turned down my offer of cash! I am the treasurer of a local small charity and we would NEVER turn down cash.


$20 aint gonna pay for that tablet bruh

With inflation you might as well give him a roll of toilet paper


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

Birder said:


> He said sorry but they are only signing up people who will give a monthly amount via their credit card.


Yeah, that's like the street canvassers I ran into. Their job is to get monthly (recurring) donation sign-ups.


----------



## AlwaysMissingTheBoat (8 mo ago)

Birder said:


> I recently had someone come to my door armed with a tablet asking for donations to feed local seniors and I thought the guy said he was with the Red Cross. I offered $20 cash and he started to key it into his tablet, asking if I would give it monthly. I said no - this is a one time donation of cash. He said sorry but they are only signing up people who will give a monthly amount via their credit card. He turned down my offer of cash! I am the treasurer of a local small charity and we would NEVER turn down cash.


Have also had that happen. No one-time donations accepted, only those who sign up to give monthly for at least a year. 

No sale!


----------



## londoncalling (Sep 17, 2011)

Our household will give to canvassers, but they are typically children participating school fund-raising drives etc. There is a chance the canvasser could be pursuing their own entrepreneurial self-interests but that is a risk I am willing to take. I prefer it to having their parents doing the fund raising on behalf of their children at the office depending on the age of the kid.


----------



## cainvest (May 1, 2013)

Birder said:


> He said sorry but they are only signing up people who will give a monthly amount via their credit card.sh.


That's a new trend I guess, never ran into that myself yet. Of course the answer to that is a quick and simple "no".


----------

